# Inukshuk 32/32



## duke4u2c (Jan 26, 2007)

Has anybody tried this dog food. Thinking of buying iti at Amazon to put on weight.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Are you talking about the puppy? I assume so since you posted about a 6 month old and are posting this in the puppy section. 

.. I would want to know the levels of calcium, phosphorus and ash before feeding to a puppy (6 months old) where rapid growth is not at all desirable for proper bone development. That vendor has labeled the 26/16 for pups which is consistent with many other puppy foods of better quality (and that is also a target for many adult maintenance foods). 

I would say most here, myself included are not keen on corn and wheat and wheat shorts but that can be a whole other argument.


----------



## duke4u2c (Jan 26, 2007)

My pup had giardia for a month. Panacur was given to him for 5 days. Another dose was given to him after skipping a week. He is ok now but he looks skinny to me. I wanted to put some weight on him. He eats Fromm LBP 2 cups twice a day when he turned 6 months. I tried 2.5 cups the other day and he seems okay. He is not a picky eater, he can finish 2 cups in two minutes.
I wanted to try Inukshuk 32/32 so i can feed less.


----------

